# A NEW Steam Loco!!



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

British Steam

Pretty cool!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is very cool... Now they just need to up the production, ship them over to the US, and then have them replace all of the diesels... Muhahaha, they stole my plan :laugh:


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Did ya see how much went into that bad boy  ?! An estimated $6 _million_ ?!!? 

Too bad they couldn't have found a way to make it a little more "green", but like some sources said, it's eco-footprint really isn't that much worse than traditional diesels. It's just when folks will see it bellowing all that smoke, they'll immediately think it's terrible  ....

Wish it was painted. Hope they come up with a nice scheme for it :thumbsup:


Well, for once, I envy the Brits.

Bastards !!!!


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw Tornado when it was still in primer, at the Great Central Railway at Loughborough. It was pulled out of the shed by another steam loco. to be made ready for steaming and a test run. It looked magnificent! It is now of course running many special trains in full LNER green. 

During 'steam days' I saw all the 50 members of the class regularly on the east coast expresses and mourned the fact that one was not preserved, but that has now been put right.  

Other new steam locos are now being built to replace some other notable 'missing' examples of favourite types not saved for preservation. But yes, they are costly! 



















Myself and Tornado.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi. in the pic above is that a robinson 04 on your left. i just purchased one from branchline numbered 63601. did you take photos of it?
regards bob


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, Robinson O4 2-8-0. I actually bought a share in that loco many years ago to aid restoration. 

Any pictures will be in this gallery

http://alansgallery.fotopic.net/c1579931.html


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

bakkers2005 said:


> hi. in the pic above is that a robinson 04 on your left. i just purchased one from branchline numbered 63601. did you take photos of it?
> regards bob


You *bought* a 1:1 steam locomotive? Where do you put it?

Tornado is truly a work of art and a labor of love...  

Greg


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I think my share of the locomotive was only twenty pounds worth - maybe enough for a bolt or two. 

I may still have the certificate somewhere.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi alan, thanks for the info. had a look at the gallery and there are plenty of pics of the robinson 04 No. 63601. uncanny that you came across the exact loco that i just purchased. branchline has only just released them about 8 weeks ago. would you like to see the model loco i have? regards bob


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Bob, I would love to see pictures of your model.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

bakkers2005 said:


> uncanny that you came across the exact loco that i just purchased. branchline has only just released them about 8 weeks ago. would you like to see the *model* loco i have? regards bob


Ah, I understand now... it's a model.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Robinson 04 2-8-0 Ho/00 by Branchline*

hey Alan, here are some pics of the robinson 04 on my layout. i have taken the 1 off the loco number as i only have room for 4 numbers in its dcc address. the loco has a loksound decoder with the actual running sounds and whistle of the real loco. i have weathered the train as apparently when they ran no-one ever saw them clean. they were worked hard, especially during the war in france. i also added the driver and fireman, both british soldiers. the loco is 00, but i run HO as well. you cant tell the difference. and i have some very experienced railroaders visit my layout who havent picked up on it yet. anyhow i hope you enjoy the pics. regards bob


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Ah, I understand now... it's a model.


a real 1:1 loco would be nice, i could always do a way with the vege patch:laugh:


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

The model looks good - I like the weathering, very realistic. But I don't like leaving the number off - why not just put 3601 in your DCC? As young trainspotters we never said the full number, just the last four, as all ex-LNER ones had a 6 at the front anyway.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

thats a good idea,


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a model of Tornado. She was just too beautiful to pass up. She is a piece of engineering marvel. And there is another engine in progress. A volunteer group working at Didcot Railway Centre are building a GWR Hawksworth "county class" 4-6-0.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

There are a number of new build locomotives underway in the UK. It seems it is cheaper than restoring a wreck these days! In any case, it means that instead of having yet another example of ones which are already running, any locomotive can be recreated, providing it is popular enough for fans to dig deep into their pockets to fund them!


----------

